# Better late than never: Halloween pics!



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Sorry for the delay, but we just moved to Anoka "Halloween Capital of the World" MN, the annual parade goes right in front of my house.


































Hangin' Out
We still have a TON of candy left, the kids that didn't run I would simply stareat and they would say "You're not scary" all the while taking a step back...
I would then rais the chainsaw and let out a bellowing scream and they would run down the driveway, I'd chase em' about half a block then let them live. The parents LOVED it and would laugh their a$$es off.

Can't wait for Halloween 06'!


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

For some reason, kids kept fleeing my yard, I just ran up to scream hello...








My buddy Bobby said nothing, and yet the kids still ran......


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It looks great, and I'm glad you had a good time. I was wondering where you've been.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Do you really live in Anoka? That's awesome if you do. Did you move there since it's the Halloween capital of the world or is it just a coincidence?


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Zombie-F said:


> Do you really live in Anoka? That's awesome if you do. Did you move there since it's the Halloween capital of the world or is it just a coincidence?


I chose Anoka due to it being the Halloween capital of the World, we were just lucky enough to find a house here thats on the parade route. We;ve been here about 3 days now, a nice big fenced in yard for decorations.

Can';t wait!!!


----------

